

Announcing Sendtrix: Mobile File Delivery - sendtrix

We launched Sendtrix about a month ago, aiming for a soft launch. Unfortunately, we've struggled to get off the mark. Visits to our website are low, despite Google Adwords campaigns and direct email marketing. We'd welcome any suggestions on how to increase traffic/awareness, as well as ideas on how we can improve our site and product. Thanks in advance.<p>http://www.sendtrix.com/
======
sendtrix
Here's a clickable link:

<http://www.sendtrix.com/>

